# Etekcity 3 Pack Wireless Controlled Outlet socket with remote



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! That's a great price to control 3 tools. The one I've seen in Woodcraft is $70+ to control just one tool.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks jayman. My garage/shop is crowded and the remotes make it easy to operate the tools. Yeah, I am still amazed how well it works with the DC system.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow! What a find!

You said you only needed a 15-foot range, but have you tested it to see how far you can go? The Amazon description indicates a 150-foot range.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Best I can do today - 60 feet through two walls. The dust collector started with no problem.


----------



## revanson11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Doesn't your 2 Hp DC require 220 volt to operate? I don't see that any of these devices support 220. Am I missing something?


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I have 2 sets of these! One from menards and one from our local hardware store. I love them! I have one on my shop vac, and one on my planer since the switch is fried lol. I got the second set after the first b/c I had already asked our hardware store to order it, then I ended up goign to menards the next day…the major difference is the more expensive has more room for you to plug something else into the outlet. Cheaper, if you try to put a 3prong in the outlet with it, there isn't room.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like a good product. Now if they would only make one for 220v devices.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi shellyb , "I have one on my shop vac, and *one on my planer since the switch is fried*" _ 
Just so you'll know , if someone else in your neighborhood has a remote operating on the same frequency as yours , it's possible that you could get injured with your planer. Please unplug it until you're ready to use it or get the switch replaced : ) Take care.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the Review


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@Randy - 110v. Look at the out of focus picture. :-( Two of the switches (box fan and shop vac) are plugged into a 110v outlet strip. The DC is plugged into a dedicated 110v 20 amp circuit.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info about the DC. Is there a maximum amp rating listed on the remote.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

23 amp 12v


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Based on this post I went to HD today and bought a Westek Model RFK306LC and tried it on my HF d/c.
It works fine. The funny part(ok not so funny) is the 60.00 one I have (from WC's) will not work on my HF d/c but will work on the Delta 1hp for my router.(it states not for over 1-1/2hp)
My thanks to MT, you saved me about 40 bucks at least.
Good post.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like I now know what to buy for my DC , thanks to you .
Thank you , MT , and have a great day : )


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Just what I need, thanks for the review MT


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Perfect, been thinking about a remote for my dust collector, time to order a set these. Thanks for the review.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm no electrician, but on the Amazon link I was looking at the photos, and the rear view shows a label rating of 10 amps. Isn't this a potential problem for a lot of woodworking equipment?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Charlie, please refer to Post #12.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Like I said, electricity is not my specialty. I'm not sure what an amp rating on a remote control means… I was just referring to the back of the plug-in unit.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am no electrician either, Charlie.
The first one I bought was a different brand and it works great also. However it was only for one switch. That is why I bought the three switch set.

If it works as mine does, I don't see any reason to spend $70 on one that is dedicated to one machine only.
In the meantime, I have sawdust to sling!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Charlie *, I saw that 10 amp rating and it made me wonder as well. *MT* says it has no problem with his DC starting up.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"MT says it has no problem with his DC starting up."

Yes sir and I have been using it all afternoon starting and stopping the dust collector.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

comment removed…everything I said has already been covered.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

MT, just wondering if you had any issue with the dust collector remote or is it still starting up fine.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

No sir. It is still working just fine. I used the dust collector several times today.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

111 days and still working perfect.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you use it in a normal two plug outlet in the top one , does it cover over the bottom plug outlet , or is it still available ?
Thanks .


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

It's a tight fit but doable.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks so much….off to Amazon now : )


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I went on to Amazon last night and got a 5 pack for a little less money than the 3 pack , with free shipping.
Same brand with a different remote to accommodate the 5 units. Now I'll be able to activate my air filters as well as the dust collector and a couple other items that are slightly out of reach by remote. Thanks for the tip , MT : )


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Great. I think you will find it pretty handy.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

And now for an update. I said I would let y'all know if I had any problems, so…

One of the receivers konked out on me. Naturally, it was the one that powered the dust collector. I swapped it out with one of the other two but that didn't solve the problem. So, #3 is out of service.

To remedy the situation, I hooked up another wireless remote that operates a single unit and the dust collector is back in business.

Note: The other two remote starts are still working fine. One operates the Shop Vac and the other operates the box fan.

Mike


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm still loving mine, thanks to you : ) I don't want to jinx myself, but so far they have all been working fine. I figured that I would give them about a year to break in , or just plain break , before I sang their praises in a review.


----------

